# Ordu/ SRAM Red Issues



## tribalfyre (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've recently bought a 1st generation (2008 I think) Orbea Ordu, initially running on an Ultegra groupset and Zipp 404 clinchers. I decided to sell the Ultegra and 404s in order to upgrade to SRAM Red with R2C Shifters. The guy from my local bike shop informed me during the course of the upgrade of 2 issues: 

Issue #1: The R2C shifters cannot shift the front derailleur up to the big chainring. According to him, a combination of shallow shifter angle and internal cabling issues from the 1st gen frame were the factors. If I insist on the cable tension making up for the lack of shifter "leverage", he said it could probably damage the cable housing within the frame, resulting in sluggish shifting.

Solution proposed: Change shifters to 900 TT. These are not what I would have preferred but they do have a bigger shifting angle;

Issue #2: The SRAM red front derailleur cannot shift properly. According to the guy, since the SRAM derailleur sits closer to the frame than other brands, and given the Ordu's frame design, the derailleur gets snagged on the shift cable every time it shifts.

Solution proposed: Change the SRAM derailluer to Dura-Ace. Again, not what I would have preferred, but it is working.

Tha bike shop guy's bottom line is that it's not an issue with SRAM Red, but more with the frame being first gen, and that the newer Ordu's do not have this issue. I would tend to believe him, but would also like to hear from you guys.

Any thoughts?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

DA front derailleur is pretty solid, I wouldn't use a Red FD anyway. Ti cage isn't as durable, and thats the only difference betwen Force and Red. Two, lots of bike companies have silly problems. Cervelo made its S3 rear triangle such that you couldn't fit on a whole host of factory-built wheels. These things happen, unfortunately.

You could always get a second opinion, (I would) or email Orbea yourself, they will respond. Hopefully you get the problem resolved such that you're happy. They sold that bike with a Red Group in 2008, I believe... specs below were 2009, so I removed them.


----------

